# [решено] остановить диск во внешнем usb sata кармане

## generatorglukoff

купил карман usb-sata (производитель AgeStar)

устройство говорит что оно Bus 002 Device 005: ID 152d:2329 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. 

определяется как usb-storage.

хочу правильно остановить вставленный hdd (не по сбросу питания). eject, sdparm --command=stop, sdparm --command=eject, echo > /sys/bus/usb/<адрес>/remove эффекта не имели.

какие есть варианты?

----------

## fank

обратиться в гугл?

----------

## generatorglukoff

 *fank wrote:*   

> обратиться в гугл?

 

обращался и не раз.

на решение натолкнулся случайно, оно таково: 

```
hdparm -y /dev/sdb
```

оно действительно в штатном режиме останавливает НЖМД в кармане

----------

